
Facebook plans to launch currency in 2020 - rienbdj
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/may/24/facebook-plans-to-launch-globalcoin-cryptocurrency-in-2020
======
janandonly
And no doubt millions of people will use this "service" and without realizing
it (or caring about it) hand over even more of their very personal and private
information to a company that is primarily responsible to its shareholders and
not its users.

We already have an censorship resistant world currency that works over a
communication channel like for instance the internet. One that can not be de-
based by printing an infinite amount of it. It is called bitcoin.

As usually most people don't know and or don't care. Sad.

------
anthuman
So in addition to all your personal ( family/friends/etc ) information, it'll
have your spending history as well? So the only thing it needs is your medical
history, income/job and government information. Though I suppose facebook
could get a decent sense of your medical and income/work history using your
spending habits and location and personal information.

At this rate, I wouldn't be too shocked if facebook bought ancestry or other
dna company to truly challenge Alphabet and Apple as the world's largest spy
agency.

If information is power, aren't we giving too much of it to a handful of
companies?

------
improbite
That was easy to forcast, but I am more concerned about how secure it might be
and how it might change how society and other countries my react to this new
currency.

------
thiago_fm
Just buy some FB stocks to be safe.

